# Virtual Town Hall Meeting for U.S. Citizens with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Wednesday, April 14 & 15 "UPDATE"



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines * 
*United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines* 
*April 7, 2021 * 
  
*UPDATE: Virtual Town Hall Meeting for U.S. Citizens * 
*with* *the Philippine Bureau of Immigration * 
* *​Due to overwhelming interest, the American Citizen Services Unit will host two sessions with representatives from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration (BI) on Wednesday, April 14, 2021, and Thursday, April 15, 2021, from 1:30 p.m. to 3:00 p.m., Manila time.  BI will answer questions submitted in advance about Philippine entry and exit procedures and to address other concerns.  

Registration has been closed, and respondents will be assigned to a date based on the order in which their RSVP was received.
  
We will email log-in details to confirmed attendees no later than April 13, 2021. 

For more information about consular services provided at the Embassy and Consular Agency in the Philippines, which will not be addressed during this town hall, please visit our website.   
  
We look forward to seeing you on April 14 and April 15!  
*__* 

*For further information:*   
  
See the State Department’s travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.   
  
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.


----------

